
Postgres CLI with autocompletion and syntax highlighting - happy-go-lucky
https://github.com/dbcli/pgcli
======
craigkerstiens
Original post here -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8844723](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8844723)

